# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  HP-TQ trao đổi bơm dầu bôi trơn lấy combo trượt

## cuongkran

Thân chào Aem.
Đang cần combo hành trình 1000 lắp được servo bích 90 ( có sẵn em 750w mua của 1 mem).  Bác nào có nhiều combo hoặc cần sưu tầm thêm trao đổi với em bộ bơm dầu/ bơm tưới dung dịch làm mát. Thông tin như sau.
1. Hàng cũ,  chưa từng được sử dụng.
2. Combo bao gồm đ.c 750w lai bơm (xuất xứ hàn xẻng ). Áp tra tài liệu có thể điều chỉnh được.
3. 2 Bầu lọc SMD japan.
4. Đế thép dầy cứng treo vách máy.

Cụ nào có zalo 016 88 9000 tám tám.

----------


## Trung Le

Combo em có mà em chỉ quy đổi ra thóc (hiii)
bác cần thi liên hệ em Zalo 0918215550

----------


## cuongkran

Vợ cả vợ 2, bồ lấy hết thóc rồi, giờ hết thóc để chơi nên mang đồ ra trao đổi cồ các. :-)

Sẽ liên lạc!

----------

